# I went rollerblading with Chrono and didn't die!



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I haven't rollerbladed in about 10 years, but I thought I'd try rollerblading with Chrono because he needs exercise and I need something low impact because I'm still recovering from my partial lcl tear. 

He did so well, I didn't even fall despite barely knowing how to rollerblade. I was actually using him to help balance me most of the time. He was wearing his sense-ation harness and sometimes I'd tie it to the back so he could pull freely when there was no one around and sometimes I'd clip it to the front when I needed extra control and no pulling, like when we were going downhill. It was fun because I never had to stop to do that, I could just keep rolling along with him pulling me while I adjusted his leash. Next time I'm going to use two leashes and attach one to the front and one to the back instead of having to switch one around all the time. Or just a really long one that I can clip to the front and back, because the 6" one was too short to do that.

It was a lot of fun, but I couldn't BELIEVE how hard rollerblading was. I only went for about 40 minutes but it was such a workout. I was also really proud of him for not reacting at all to any dogs we passed by who were barking at him, and not chasing any little animals. I was the most worried about him seeing a cat. I also went kind of at a bad time as students were just getting out of school so there were huge groups of kids everywhere, but he would just move onto the grass to make room for them on the sidewalk. I'm glad he never got excited over any of them, because he really loves children and strangers, so strange children are like a double whammy for him. He's certainly come a long way from being dog reactive, obsessively chasing anything that moved, and going crazy with excitement whenever a stranger came into view. A few years ago I probably would have died at just the suggestion of rollerblading with him. 

It was great exercise for both of us. He was really panting by the end since we were going faster than a walk and I was making him pull me most of the time. It's 'cause of the injury, not because I'm lazy, honest .


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would have broke my neck)))


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Awesome! Are there pics???


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL to the title of your thread. 
You are very brave.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

"YOUR NUTS", lol


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

I would have killed myself.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

StryderPup said:


> Awesome! Are there pics???


Hahaha no, I would be too embarrassed to have pictures of me hobbling around on rollerskates like a baby deer learning how to walk :blush:.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm glad all went well. i bought rollerblades 15 yrs ago and
probably used them 3 times (if that).


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

i took my husky roller blading once. man was it a DISASTER. this was when I'd first rescued him. i'd watched an episode of caesar in which 3-4 huskies pulled him on roller blades and was inspired. what happened to me? i ended up draped over a bush, my husky running wild (then he had to poo so luckily i could grab him; came back and picked up the poo in the neighbor's front yard...). 

so glad you had fun. i enjoy roller blading but with a dog...big no no for me now


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Kudos to you for giving it a try!! I would break my neck and a leg and probably an arm and both my dogs would get away from me. I will stick to walking....and even that has proven dangerous for me at times...I find the only dip in the grass, or the only hole and nearly break my ankle every time...lo


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

That is amazing! I hope to try that with my pup someday (if I can work up the courage).


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

More power to ya! I would have killed myself as my dog was dragging my sorry rear across the state to Canada.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a pair of roller blades.... I've used them once in the 10 years i've had them. lol. I need to get back in shape before i attempt to blade again. I do have a pair of regular roller skates though! i can skate like mad!!! I wouldnt attach a dog to a leash and let them go though!!! lol. You're VERY brave.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think next time I'll wear a helmet and some safety gear just in case. I'm not supposed to get scratched up or break anything with the wedding coming up in two months :crazy:.


----------

